# Prepping a Jon boat for herculiner



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Old riveted 12 Jon boat, what prep work do I need to do before applying herculiner to the inside of and floor of the boat?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Put it up on saw horses and fill it with some appropriate level of water. Watch the bottom and mark the leaks (rivets/cracks) with a sharpy . If the leaks are numerous or significant, take it over to a welder with mig or tig and get the leaks fixed. If the leaks are minimal use some other method to seal; epoxy or aluminum repair product. With regard prep for sealer... Id pressure wash and then wipe down with an acetone or similar product prior to application. Good luck with the project. :thumbsup:


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I had the same issue getting my 14 aluminum riveted boat ready. I did as as said and then used GLuvit to seal all the rivets and seams. Then power washed and ace toned the inside. Just haven't layed the liner inside yet. Was wondering which type to get. There are so many out there. I want one that is tan in color so it's not too hot. What color is your Herculiner and where did you buy it at? Good luck.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Have bought the herculiner yet but it will be whatever the local auto parts store has in stock


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You need to use an etching primer to use herculiner on aluminum. If you search the herculiner site you can find instructions that say a self etching primer is required. I have done my boat with herculiner according to instructions that I found online, and it is doing great. I had to remove old contact cement that was used to glue carpet all over the boat, so that defintely roughed up the surfaced. But i still washed it down, used a diluted solution of vinegar to wash it down and help etch the surface, and then primed it with rustoleum self etching primer spray paint. You can get it at the big box stores or at WM in the automotive section. It's dark and pouring rain right now or I would take a picture and show the results.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I second the Gluvit and the vinegar wash.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If the boat is a bare aluminum color, I use a product called White Lightning to clean my aluminum bass boat. My boat has the clean aluminum color it had when it was made in 1986. The chemical is a acid type vehicle aluminum rim cleaner. It's cleans on contact, no scrubbing needed and takes ALL the water color and grime off instantly and makes it look brand new aluminum. Just keep the water hose next to you. Make sure to spray the whole boat with white lightning. The river grime will instantly start disappearing. Just wash off with hose and your done. Brand new aluminum appearance.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Pee Wee did one recently. Check with him.


----------

